# 65HP skid enough to push a 10ft pusher?



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi all, looking for advice.
U guys think a 65hp skid steer in enough to push a 10ft pusher?tymusic


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

maximus44;635777 said:


> Hi all, looking for advice.
> U guys think a 65hp skid steer in enough to push a 10ft pusher?tymusic


what model?


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

the skid steer is called a MAgnum 65X.
It uses a perkins deisel engine,2950 operating weight,


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

maximus44;635815 said:


> the skid steer is called a MAgnum 65X.
> It uses a perkins deisel engine,2950 operating weight,


2950 Rating?

if so a 10' box should work good


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

I would prefer a two speed unit, but if its what you have..take it slow because you will be moving pretty slow. JMO


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Pro-Tech's application guide says a 70+ hp machine is good for the 10' pusher. Once your filled up with snow, it may bog down a bit with a 65 hp machine.


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

maximus44;635777 said:


> Hi all, looking for advice.
> U guys think a 65hp skid steer in enough to push a 10ft pusher?tymusic


Who manufactures that skid steer loader?


----------



## big pusher (Sep 9, 2008)

You better locate a bigger skidloader or a smaller box.


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

a 10' blade would be a little too much for that sometimes. a 10' box almost all the time.


It's not the horsepower that's the problem, it's the traction.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

if it rated at 2950 thats a pretty big skiddi


----------



## Advancedexc (Feb 29, 2008)

we run a 8ft box on a 65hp skid steer and that works good. I cant image it would be very fast with a 10ft once full. If you are in small areas you would be fine. we have a A300 with a 10ft box and if the snow is wet it is hard to push.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Its not how much power you have, its the weight machine and momnetum of your machine that determines the size it will handle


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

width of a machine is also a factor....i run 3 inch spacers


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Are you saying it is rated to lift 2950lbs or it weighs 2950? I can't see this being the weight of the machine. I agree with the combo of answers you have received. It is the combination of weight of machine, speed you can push, HP to maintain the speed, and these factors all equate into the pushing ability. Weight and speed will dictate your traction unless you are on ice, or run tires other than stock.


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

sorry for the confussion guys,I posted the weight in kg(kilograms). This is the equivilent ofm 6,550lbs machine,and has a rated operating load of 2,065lbs,and lifting capacity of just over 4,000 lbs


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I think it's a little small. A 8' pusher would be better. I'm working a deal right now on a Deere 325 and would put a 10' pusher on that, but its 2 speed, 72 hp, and a little heavier. JMO:waving:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I'd say a 10' footer is too big. We are talking about a machine equivalent to a S185/205 Bobcat or a 232/242 Cat or a 420 Case.


----------

